# "βγήκα"



## nefeligidi (May 28, 2012)

Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι εύκολο, να το ξέρω και να μη σας ζαλίζω αλλά έχω κουρκουτιάσει επομένως... τα φώτα σας και πάλι, αν έχετε την καλοσύνη.

Πώς λέμε "βγήκα" στα χαρτιά;
Δεν ψάχνω κάτι δύσκολο για πόκερ και τα συναφή...για έναν μουτζούρη ο λόγος. Κι αν παρεμπιπτόντως έχετε και καμιά έμπνευση για τον ίδιο τον Μουτζούρη, θα χαρώ να την ακούσω.

 μερσί


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι στον μουτζούρη θα λέγαμε «The first player to get rid of all his cards wins (the game)». 

Θυμίζω πώς παιζόταν (από εδώ):

Από μια τράπουλα αφαιρούμε όλες τις φιγούρες, αφήνοντας το Ρήγα μπαστούνι. Μοιράζουμε όλη την υπόλοιπη τράπουλα, ρίχνοντας ένα ένα χαρτί στους παίκτες (4-5), που κάθονται γύρω γύρω. Όσα χαρτιά ζευγαρώνονται, π.χ. δύο Δεκάρια, τα ρίχνουμε στο κέντρο του κύκλου των παικτών. Τα υπόλοιπα χαρτιά που έμειναν τα κρατάμε στα χέρια μας σαν βεντάλια.

Ο πρώτος παίκτης που παίζει, διαλέγει ένα χαρτί απ' αυτόν που κάθεται αριστερά του. Αν ζευγαρώσει το νέο χαρτί με κάποιο από αυτά που κρατά στο χέρι του, τα ρίχνει και τα δύο στο κέντρο, αν όχι τα κρατά επάνω του.

Μετά συνεχίζει ο παίκτης που βρίσκεται δεξιά του κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο. Όποιος ζευγαρώνει όλα τα χαρτιά του, βγαίνει από το παιγνίδι.

Στο τέλος θα μείνει ένας παίκτης με τον ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ Ρήγα Μπαστούνι (τον Μουτζούρη) στο χέρι του, και θα είναι ο χαμένος.

Πώς θα τον λέγαμε εκτός από moudzouris; :s
Δεν έχω εικονίδιο για το «απορία ψάλτου»...


----------



## nefeligidi (May 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι στον μουτζούρη θα λέγαμε «The first player to get rid of all his cards wins (the game)».
> 
> Πώς θα τον λέγαμε εκτός από moudzouris; :s
> Δεν έχω εικονίδιο για το «απορία ψάλτου»...



Ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά ψάχνω μια φρασούλα, μιας και είναι υπότιτλος. Θέλω κάτι σύντομο που να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάθε φορά που κάποιος λέει: "Βγήκα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

nefeligidi said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά ψάχνω μια φρασούλα, μιας και είναι υπότιτλος. Θέλω κάτι σύντομο που να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάθε φορά που κάποιος λέει: "Βγήκα".


Δεν έχω ιδέα, αλλά αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο, δεν σε καλύπτει ένα απλό "I win!";


----------



## nefeligidi (May 28, 2012)

Όχι, δυστυχώς, γιατί βγαίνουν ένας ένας και μένει τελευταίος ο Μουτζούρης. Δεν υπάρχει νικητής, μόνο χαμένος. :Ρ


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2012)

Στον μουτζούρη, άνετα θα έλεγα «I'm out».


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2012)

Ιδιωματικό που βρήκα σχετιζόμενο με νίκη στα χαρτιά:

_*come up/turn up trumps* (British & Australian)
to complete an activity successfully or to produce a good result, especially when you were not expected to
In card games, trumps are a set of cards which have been chosen to have the highest value during the game.

'Come up trumps' is a variant of the older phrase 'turn up trumps', which has been in use since the early 17th century.
The word trump in this context is a corruption of triumph, which was the name of a card game. (phrase finder)_

Nathan aims to come up trumps! Cards final for schoolboy. Nathan Morton, 10, has been using his card skills to make it through to the first ever UK Top Trumps championship final.


----------



## nefeligidi (May 28, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

nefeligidi said:


> Όχι, δυστυχώς, γιατί βγαίνουν ένας ένας και μένει τελευταίος ο Μουτζούρης. Δεν υπάρχει νικητής, μόνο χαμένος. :Ρ


Νομίζω πάντως ότι όταν λέμε "βγήκα" στα χαρτιά (έτσι θυμάμαι, πιτσιρικάς, από τις κυρίες της γειτονιάς να παίζουν κουμ καν), έχει τη σημασία ότι συμπλήρωσα τα φύλλα, τα κατεβάζω κι επομένως *κέρδισα *τον γύρο.

Το λέει π.χ. και το ΛΚΝ: 
(βγαίνω) για παιχνίδια:
Έχω είκοσι έναν πόντους, βγήκα!, κέρδισα.
Είμαι βγαλμένος εδώ και ώρα, όμως περιμένω να συνδυάσω καλύτερα τα χαρτιά μου.
Δε βγαίνει η πασιέντζα, δεν έχει το επιθυμητό τέλος.


----------



## nefeligidi (May 28, 2012)

Στο συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι, τουλάχιστον όπως το παίζουν στο επεισόδιο που υποτιτλίζω, στόχος είναι να έχει κανείς ένα ζευγάρι αριθμών και να βγει. Όποιος βρεθεί με ένα ζευγάρι ρηγάδες είναι ο Μουτζούρης και χάνει. Επομένως, όντως κερδίζουν όσοι βγαίνουν αλλά το "κερδίζω" (ή το win) δεν μπορεί να μπει μια και τέσσερις στους πέντε...κερδίζουν. Σι δε πόιντ; Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια, πάντως. Καταπληκτικά περνάτε (ή περνάμε πλέον) στα φόρουμ :) (και το εννοώ αυτό που λέω)


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

*Game:* A total number of points to achieve; also, what constitutes winning or ending a game. Σου κάνει;


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

Για δες επίσης και το Going out: Playing, melding, or discarding your final card. (ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση το melding :s http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meld_(cards) Από τη magenda: [mEld] ρ. συγχωνεύω-ομαι # (στο πινάκλ κτλ.) "βγαίνω", "γίνομαι".

Συμπλήρωση: http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/card-game-glossary.htm


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

ΟΚ, να ανακεφαλαιώσω για να δω αν κατάλαβα σωστά ή τα έκανα λίγο σαλάτα.

Το "βγήκα!" σημαίνει, γενικά, "συμπλήρωσα κάτι" και είτε κέρδισα την παρτίδα (κουμ καν) είτε δεν μουτζουρώθηκα (στον μουτζούρη).
Στην περίπτωση του "κέρδισα την παρτίδα" θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "I win!"
Στην περίπτωση του "απλώς συμπλήρωσα κάτι, τον στόχο της παρτίδας, αλλά δεν κέρδισα γύρο", πώς το λέμε;


----------



## azimuthios (May 28, 2012)

Αν στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αυτός που "βγαίνει" φωνάζει επιδεικτικά (λέμε τώρα): "My hand!"; Τι λέτε; 

Ή game, set and match + name


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 29, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως θα διάλεγα το I'm out! Και, αν θέλεις να είσαι πιο ξεκάθαρη, μπορείς να πεις και "Last pair! I'm out!"

Εδώ
_
Then Roy shuffled his cards again, while Hawkeye sweatdrop, and drew a card, which cause a huge grin over Roy’s face.

“Told you I don’t have the *Old Maid.*” He said proudly, and took a card from you.

“As long as you don’t have a gambling problem, then I suppose it’s all good.” *You took a card from Havoc, and put your last match down. “I’m out.”* You smiled. You were the master at Old Maid. In fact, you were so good at it, they use to call you the Old Maid Bandit._

Κι εδώ
_"TWO FIVES *I'M OUT!*" Mion exclaimed as she discarded her last pair with a grin. Keiichi was visibly sweating at this point, he had just lost two matches in a row and was determined not to lose again. _


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Το τι λέμε σε κάποιο παιχνίδι εξαρτάται από το παιχνίδι. Π.χ. στο πόκερ το «I'm out» σημαίνει «πάσο» (δηλ. σταματώ τη διεκδίκηση των χρημάτων που είναι στη μέση). Άλλα παιχνίδια λένε με άλλους τρόπους το «Βγήκα» (=Κέρδισα), συχνά με ειδική λέξη (έχω αλλού το βιβλίο με τα χαρτοπαίγνια, δυστυχώς). Στο κουμκάν όταν βγαίνεις ακουμπάς κάτω όλα σου τα φύλλα και είσαι ο πρώτος που το κάνει και κερδίζεις (σε πόντους). Στον μουτζούρη, αν παίζουν ας πούμε 6 παίκτες, θα βγουν οι πέντε ο ένας μετά τον άλλο, θα πουν «Βγαίνω», αλλά δεν θα έχουν κερδίσει τίποτα. Όταν θα βγει και ο πέμπτος, θα έχει μείνει ο έκτος με τον μουτζούρη. Δεν κερδίζει κανένας, μόνο χάνει όποιος μένει με τον μουτζούρη. Όποιος από τους πέντε λέει «Βγαίνω», εννοεί «Βγαίνω από το παιχνίδι γιατί δεν έχω άλλα χαρτιά». Γι' αυτό είπα ότι, παρότι το παιχνίδι είναι άγνωστο έξω, άρα δεν έχει δικό του λεξιλόγιο, το «I'm out» θα είναι απολύτως σαφές.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 29, 2012)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, Νίκελ. Το Old Maid όμως δεν μοιάζει πολύ στον δικό μας Μουτζούρη; Σκοπός είναι να ξεφορτώνονται χαρτιά, ο διπλανός παίρνει χαρτί απ' τα δικά σου, και στο τέλος αυτός που μένει με την old maid χάνει.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Απολύτως και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Η γερμανική παραλλαγή του μάλιστα ονομάζεται «Μαύρος Πέτερ»!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_maid_(card_game)

Οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η *Old Maid* είναι η μετάφραση του Μουτζούρη. Λέει στο τέλος:
The object of the game is to continue to take cards, discarding pairs, until all players except one have no cards. That one player will be left with the lone unmatchable card; they are "*stuck with the old maid* (your chosen card)" and lose.

Σου έμεινε ο Μουτζούρης!


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
I went fishing in San Seriffe, and look what I got! A blackened old maid called Peter. *I'm out*, too.
You want to wait and see who's next? I know, Baba O'Riley. Come up and see my etchings.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

(Εισαγωγή για να μη με περάσετε για χαρτόμουτρο) Στην πολυεθνική παρέα που παίζω μπρίτζ :angel: αν τύχει να είμαστε πέντε ή έξι το ρίχνουμε στα μη-πνευματικά παιχνίδια  και το I'm out είναι η στάνταρ φράση όταν σου τελείωσαν τα χαρτιά και δεν παίζεις πλέον.


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

Και όταν θα έχεις ξεμείνει απ' όλες τις άλλες εναλλακτικές, αρκεί να ανακράξεις θριαμβευτικά Owned, suckers! και καθάρισες. :twit:


----------



## nefeligidi (May 29, 2012)

"I'm out" it is. Κατοχυρώθηκε, κυρίες και κύριοι. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι! :wub:


----------

